# Hygrophila pinnatifida melting



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Most probably because they were grown emersed before you acquired them. The terrestrial foliage and stem tips would melt when submerged. New stems and foliage would grow out of the axial nodes of the stems you have. Don't fuss them - just give them time to adjust to their submerged state. Might take a couple of weeks though.


----------



## clusty (Aug 12, 2013)

Stems started falling apart. Added a photo of what is left.
Still think it's emersed/submersed issue ?


----------

